# Flash Games running Slow



## kwicksilver (May 10, 2007)

Hello

When i am on the internet on like addictinggames or other sites alot of the games are running pretty sluggish, they are still playable but just barely.

Does anyone have any idea why?

My computer specs are

Nvidia Geforce 7600GS
2.6 ghz processor 
1g RAM
Windows XP

Thanks


----------



## coffeefreak (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you have the latest version of Flash player? No heavy processes/programs running on background?


----------



## kwicksilver (May 10, 2007)

i have flash player 9 which im pretty sure is the newest version and I went to processes in the task manager and i checked em all and they seemed fine


----------



## kwicksilver (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------

